# Fiat/Autotrail Low profile head lining



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

We have a 2011 Autotrail Excel 640 which is low profile. Over the cab and infront of the Heki vent the inner roof is covered with what looks like textured vinyl.

Unfortunately it is becoming unstuck and is now only really attached at the edges.

I have tried the application of gentle hairdryer heat and pushing it back up, but after a short time it falls again, so I am looking at a more drastic remedy. In order to remove it I will have to remove the inner part of the Heki, the boxes on each side above the doors and the trim at the front which looks like a pretty large job.

Two options come to mind -

1. I am wondering about using a sharp craft knife to cut round the trim etc and then re-sticking it - but with what????

2. Alternatively if what ever is underneath is smooth could I just paint the roof. Has anyone any knowledge of what is underneath please?

Any help from the forum would be wonderful.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi. 
The best thing to use is carper spray glue. Most diy places sell it I have used it for car headlining in the past when building kit cars. Very easy to use.

steve & ann teensvan.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Have you tried discussing this problem with Autotrail? Surely it should not happen after three years. Or have you done something to cause it? They may at least suggest what "glue" is used.
Regards.
p-c


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

p-c said:


> Hi
> Have you tried discussing this problem with Autotrail? Surely it should not happen after three years. Or have you done something to cause it? They may at least suggest what "glue" is used.
> Regards.
> p-c


We have just used the van as intended! AT not much help but confirmed that under the vinyl is ply so may be difficult to paint, so back to sticking it back myself somehow.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh well, was worth a try. I would agree carpet spray adhesive is good. Cover everything well to avoid overspray. I think is a contact adhesive so you would have to be sure it is all lined up perfectly.
If you cut it out could you use new liner, oversized, and ease a portion behind the cupboards/heiki etc?
Is the ply flat or curved? Would it take thin finished board? Screwed on leaving existing cover in place.
Just ideas into the melting pot!
p-c


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I would recommend using evostick thixotropic impact adhesive, it is a gel which is easy to spread on a ceiling without dripping. I've used it a few times with great success applying it with a 3 inch plastic spreader. It takes more adhesive than you think.

Kev


----------

